# 10 in 1 Screwdriver



## Quecmo (Nov 8, 2010)

Does Klein still make the best 10 in 1? I need to replace one and I've stopped just buying Klein by default.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Kleins are fine-- are they the best-- maybe but does it really need to be the best?


----------



## Quecmo (Nov 8, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Kleins are fine-- are they the best-- maybe but does it really need to be the best?


Good point. I was disappointed in the #2 square tip Klein screwdrivers a few years ago. They kept rounding off.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You can always buy a different brand tip if they go bad.


----------



## MoscaWD (Apr 22, 2015)

I bought a klien 10 in 1 from Nedco, The bits fall out all the time. I hate it. Do not know what to replace it with though. only a matter of time before I lose a trying to open anything.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I buy them and use them just because they are just plain good to have.
If I loose a tip, I buy a new one and keep the other one for parts.
If I find spare tips, I replace them and have another spare.
I cannot dismiss the whole tool because I leave a tip in a screw head every so often.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

I like the Milwaukee multidriver. (Mind you I didnt have to pay for it).


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

I prefer the 5 in 1 myself. There aren't so many small bits ratting around and falling out. And, the bits it does have seem to stay put a whole lot better. I had another 5 in 1 with torx and square bits.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I liked the greenlee one better myself. 
I just last week out of nessisity bought a new klein heavy duty one and it has the heads are different cknfiguration.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I bought the milwaukee to use on American conduit fittings, worked ok but Im not sold on mulitbit tools. Much rather just carry several drivers.


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

Did you use the nut driver portion of that 10-1? Those drivers are infamous for failing once you use the nut driver. It expands so the bits keep falling out.





MoscaWD said:


> I bought a klien 10 in 1 from Nedco, The bits fall out all the time. I hate it. Do not know what to replace it with though. only a matter of time before I lose a trying to open anything.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a new 10-1 in my back up pouch I keep in my jeep. 
Good thing as I left my keys to my gang box at home yesterday. 
It's great as a fall back, but the tips are a pita to replace.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I have all individual drivers, but have switched over to using an 11-in-1 almost exclusively in recent years. I like it particularly because of its nut driving abilities, and I have not had the problem of it widening because of this. Yes the bits fall out now and then, but I have never once had a multi bit driver that was immune from this problem. If the two 11-in-1s I currently own wear out I will buy a Klein 10-in-1 heavy duty; I am quite happy with the tool I have, but the Torx is not useful to me and I would appreciate the extra durability afforded by the heavy duty configuration.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm still not sold on the 10-1 screwdrivers. Maybe I'm too young because older guys seem to love them. I do however have the Klein stubby 6-1 and that thing is handy as hell


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

*I've got Kleins forever -- and ever... BUT*

I've become unhappy with the softness of their Phillips #2 tips.

I haven't noticed the softness in the #2 Robertson tips, yet. [ Square tip = Robertson ]

I love the 10 N 1 for sporting around/ diagnosis/ inspection/ ...

But I never have it in my tool sacks...

'Cause I favor the LONG Kleins tools: 

the Long Hex Nut Drivers -- exception the 9/16" is long enough when standard
the Long Robertson Drivers [ #1 and #2 -- they need to bring out a #0 Robertson, too ]
the Long Phillips #2 Driver
the Long Flat Trim Screw Driver
the Long Robertson Driver -- cranked/ bent/ wobbled for trims [#1]
and my own custom Long Awl -- ground down a long trim screwdriver

The last is handy as all get out for poking through sheet rock to find the EXACT cavity depth of a stud bay -- and more.

My L O N G 'tick' is entirely due to the fact that I kept 'tossing' Kleins tools clean out of my sacks as I walked.

The LONG versions are in production -- but so rarely on display that most j-men I meet wonder where they can get them...

Which, for me, is the biggest Kleins stocking distributor in town. Their Kleins wall is full at all times.

I strongly recommend that every j-man special order these versions -- preferably through their local electrical specialty distributor -- in the hope that they will start stocking these tools routinely.

My short versions came out of my sacks -- and are stationed at my work bench -- no regrets.

So while the L O N G version Kleins have been out for years -- they are normally 'new' to every j-man I meet. They have the perfect balance for your tool sacks.:thumbsup:


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

What are the long lengths?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

pjholguin said:


> What are the long lengths?



They are like 6 or 7" shank length. They are nice. I use the long hollow shank nut drivers from Klein like its my job. Which it is 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

I prefer the Lenox brand for 9/10 in ones. The Klien seemed to hold up to well if your using the nut driver portions. But the ten in one hd version is supposed to be indestructible. 


Living the dream one nightmare at a time.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Klein, like most companies, are using softer metals so they wear faster, phillips tip rounds off quick on the 10-1


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

If you buy the Milwaukee 10 in 1 you won't be disappointed.

10 in 1 are absolutely the best for service calls and fast jobs, but other than that I prefer regular screwdrivers.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Mine is a Klein 11-1 handle, a Lenox 9-1 shaft and bits, and a 1/4" bit holder out of a Klein heavy duty. It's frankendriver :laughing:


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Can't stand multi-bit screwdrivers.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I can't stand the Klein 10 in 1, a poorly designed piece of garbage.

I use a Picquic Super 8. The bits are very high quality, never slip out, and can be easily put in your impact. They're also made in Canada.


----------



## ibew415 (Mar 23, 2014)

snapon makes a 7 in 1 that seems decent, wish it came with sq tips....but in my experience, snapon has always warrantied all of their tools. so when it wears out, they send you a new one. 

https://store.snapon.com/Reversible...ewdriver-Reversible-Blade-7-pcs--P646028.aspx


----------



## Brownsfan (Jun 15, 2015)

I use this with all my most used stored in the handle of it. Its pricey but the best I have used. I tried the craftsman and husky and they are ok but not nearly as nice. 
https://store.snapon.com/Standard-H...g-Magnetic-Standard-Black-8-3-4--P630565.aspx


----------



## Error (Feb 12, 2014)

Klein extended 6in1 is my go to. The 10 in 1 doesn't reach a lot of spots


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

I love my klien 6-1 mini. It's so cute...


----------



## MoscaWD (Apr 22, 2015)

pjholguin said:


> Did you use the nut driver portion of that 10-1? Those drivers are infamous for failing once you use the nut driver. It expands so the bits keep falling out.


That would actually make a lot of sense as to why I hate it, I pretty much use the nut driver and the robbie bit and thats about it.


----------



## bjjohns (Jun 10, 2015)

Wish I'd seen this thread about a month ago. Bought new tools for my new job and picked up the Klein 11-1 when I did. Dang thing is made in china. It's working for now, but I won't get another one.

Hopefully I'll see a milwaukee somewhere and take a look at it.

If you do control panels, pick up a Picquic Teeny Turner (Kmart & Sears have 'em for $2.00 right now, discontinuing). Slip the two flat bits in end-to-end and it fits nice in your pocket without hurting you. 7 xtra small bits, for those little fiddly things.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Mine is a Klein 11-1 handle, a Lenox 9-1 shaft and bits, and a 1/4" bit holder out of a Klein heavy duty. It's frankendriver :laughing:


That's probably the way to do it. The Klein bits and guts sucks, but the handle is nicer than the Lenox.


----------



## ibew415 (Mar 23, 2014)

Brownsfan said:


> I use this with all my most used stored in the handle of it. Its pricey but the best I have used. I tried the craftsman and husky and they are ok but not nearly as nice.
> https://store.snapon.com/Standard-H...g-Magnetic-Standard-Black-8-3-4--P630565.aspx


Thats the ratcheting driver, i have 5 that i have bought from pawn shops.
I was talking about the snapon 10 in 1. i called and the will replace everything as it becomes worn out. its only $25. if you warranty it once you have already broke even compared to a klein 10 in 1


----------



## Brownsfan (Jun 15, 2015)

ibew415 said:


> Thats the ratcheting driver, i have 5 that i have bought from pawn shops.
> I was talking about the snapon 10 in 1. i called and the will replace everything as it becomes worn out. its only $25. if you warranty it once you have already broke even compared to a klein 10 in 1


I know. t recommending an alternative. I find it easier to store my most used bits in the handle and the ratcheting action makes it that much nicer. If some out there don't want to pay the snap on premium price they have a version under the Williams name. A little different handle but the internals are identical. I have it but prefer the Snap on handle.
http://www.amazon.com/Williams-WRS-1-Magnetic-Ratcheting-Screwdriver/dp/B002NI1LZK

Also if anyone wants a set of Snap On screwdrivers at a fraction of the price check these out. This is the set that is in my "extra" tools bag for when I want to use a dedicated driver

http://www.amazon.com/Williams-100P...sim_469_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0ADWGNC4G5VM66FV19TT


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I never used a Klein's 11-1 until I took my tool belt off. 

While not appropriate to production work, it's the cat's pajamas for inspections, walk throughs, and screw ball projects which are too trivial to bring the full 'war-chest.' So I've got a few tucked away from truck to bedroom.

[ I've got so many tools my pick-up can't carry them all. ]

My only beef with the Snap-On driver is color. I got a huge razzing for it. So I painted it. ... And, it's tips are too prone to come out in any production setting. It just does not work with my tool sacks. It's 'action' -- click and twist -- is outstanding, just about perfect.

It also accepts the security tips so commonly used in fire alarm work, security alarms, etc. So, when I working such projects, out it comes... almost the speed of a power driver -- without the risk of over torquing.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I am a big fan of Enderes and the new Channellock 6 in 1. Enderes has a cushion grip model available.


----------



## JPC.CE (Jul 20, 2015)

I have the 10 in 1 Klein in the truck door, the 11 in 1 Ideal in my tool bag, and the 10 in 1 Milwaukee in my mill kit at the mill. All are just great for trouble shooting multiple cabinets, panels and consoles. Also find the 11 in 1 are the best for changing out ballast of any kind.


----------



## BT Electric (Feb 7, 2014)

Always carried a Klein 10 in 1 for those unknown situations where a full tool bag is impractical and I just need the basics. 
A couple of months ago I ordered a Picquic Super 8 from Amazon. I will not be using a Klein 10 in 1 again! The Super 8 is really nice, the bits are like regular screwdriver blades and reach recessed screws with ease, which the Klein will not do. Seems to be really high quality materials and is comfortable in the hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoscaWD (Apr 22, 2015)

I too am a recent change over to the picquic line, I have been very happy since abandoning those ****ty kleins. I have not had any issues with bits staying in the screw or falling out since I swapped.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

I really like this one (carry it in my wireman pocket pouch everyday).. but it has its limitations with the quarter bit holder on end.. but plus is it holds a mix of bits I have selected.


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

My 10 in 1.. Is my tool belt filled the screwdrivers I need to do my job.


----------



## wisparky (Feb 15, 2012)

Just found replacement tips for my klein 11-1. Makes me glad I saved all my old ones missing the #2 philips/flat. I think i paid $4 for a 2 pack.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

MoscaWD said:


> I too am a recent change over to the picquic line, I have been very happy since abandoning those ****ty kleins. I have not had any issues with bits staying in the screw or falling out since I swapped.


Oh but you will. I have many Picquics....the handles tend to crack (maybe from being dropped...I have no idea how it happens) allowing the bits to fall out. Even worse you can get your skin pinched where the handles crack.

if this happens to you call Picquic - they will replace it.


----------



## kylemiller (Oct 1, 2015)

I like the Kobalt version with the hex chuck. Bits never slip and when it wears out take it back to Lowes for a new one. I consider multi-bit drivers consumables. 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_525798-86580-KS14_1z140vvZ1z11pcg__?productId=50201451&pl=1

I think the ratcheting is great for cranking down on terminals. The chuck is also infinitely better than magnetic or jamming in the ball bearing type. Plus you can use any impact driver attachment to. So it can be a ratcheting nut driver.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Don't buy the Milwaukee multi bit driver (picquic knockoff), it is the biggest piece of sh!t.
I used the #1 Robbie on a receptacle and it started to round, I was cursing pretty hard at it. Then I used the the #2 Philips on a terminal and it started to show rounding/wear.
What a piece of garbage! 

I don't mind the Klein 11 in 1 or the Milwaukee 11 in 1. The Milwaukee is slightly fatter than the Klein and feels a little klunky.








The biggest issue I find with multibit (picquic) is that they are too heavy and poorly balanced. 

For quick service, 11 in 1 all the way.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have a bunch of them, I like the Lenox best, the hex part is much heavier than the Klein, the Klein gets mangled in the drill chuck. I had no luck at all with the Picqic, I hate the phillips bit in it, just tends to cam out too easily, and the shaft came apart on me. Too bad because the longer bits are more drill friendly.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Another vote for Picquic here. The longer bits fit in tight quarters and are easily replaceable if one gets lost.


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

Big John said:


> Another vote for Picquic here. The longer bits fit in tight quarters and are easily replaceable if one gets lost.


 Used to have a pickquick with me at all times, now its the 11 in 1 because of the nut drivers. Both should only be used for minor stuff though.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Snap-on makes a killer ratcheting screwdriver, kit and all.

While not cheap, it has a lifetime warranty.

It's only flaw: you really need to wrap e-tape around the bits as the magnet is not strong enough to stop them from sucking out.

The anti-cam out tips made by Snap-on and others -- are the bomb.

Whereas the typical Philips head (Kleins) is much to soft and wears out quite fast.

The Snap-on has the hollow body to hold plenty. You really love it during Fire Alarm installs. You can fit all of the trick security tips -- AND -- have ratcheting action. 

Very comfy, too.

Just not cheap.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

A little late to the thread, but I'm a big fan of the Lenox 10in1. Better handle, more torque, etc. Lenox in general makes some nice hand tools. Just bought their foldable drywall saw too.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

CGW said:


> A little late to the thread, but I'm a big fan of the Lenox 10in1. Better handle, more torque, etc. Lenox in general makes some nice hand tools. Just bought their foldable drywall saw too.


 I like the Stanley 6 in 1 for a general beater. They are cheap and have a larger handle. Beyond that, I like the Klein ratcheting one.


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.megapro.net/


----------



## skennedy214 (Nov 17, 2015)

*What about a ratcheting 9 in 1?*

IDEAL has Made in USA screwdrivers, among which is the ratcheting 9 in 1, which includes a wire nut driver


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Big John said:


> Another vote for Picquic here. The longer bits fit in tight quarters and are easily replaceable if one gets lost.


I use the Milwaukee version of that. I like it way better than the klein 10 in 1. I like the multi bit screwdrivers for doing maintenance but I grab a regular screwdriver when I know what flavor I need.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Every home inspector I ever met used a 10 and 1.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

I use this one. They make a ratcheting version too but I like the size and weight of this one. 
It's also handy to have it work extended or retracted.


----------



## RMRiggs (Feb 16, 2015)

I personally like the klein extended reach multi drive...


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

I have a 6-1 that I got at home cheapo for under 2 bucks. It stays in the kitchen junk drawer until its needed to do something around the house. On the job I have never used one and probably never will


----------



## Brownsfan (Jun 15, 2015)

telsa said:


> Snap-on makes a killer ratcheting screwdriver, kit and all.
> 
> While not cheap, it has a lifetime warranty.
> 
> ...


I LOVE mine. The ACR bits are fantastic. I have the kit with the interchangeable shanks. Also came with the stubby. Yes it is pricey but its well worth it. I have always bought quality first. In the long run you will pay more for the cheaper alternative after you buy it a couple times after you break it


----------



## Error (Feb 12, 2014)

i have the klein 10-1 rachet and the 6-1 extended. the 6-1 klein is a weapon. 10-1 are ok if they fit and/or reach what your working on, which isnt often


----------



## weebee (Feb 15, 2016)

I never really cared for these type screwdrivers until I came upon the Klein 6-1 stubby. That's a handy little driver.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

i cant stand 10-in-1's. ive had multiple klein ones and the tip always falls out if jolted enough.

now i just use the klein switchlock and carry what ever i need in a pouch


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

I've recently started using the Klein 11 in 1
And it's a useful tool, except when the bit falls off the damn thing!!!


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

M.A.R said:


> I've recently started using the Klein 11 in 1
> And it's a useful tool, except when the bit falls off the damn thing!!!


I've got the extended model and I can't get the bit out of it.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

M.A.R said:


> I've recently started using the Klein 11 in 1
> And it's a useful tool, except when the bit falls off the damn thing!!!


I gave up on those for that very reason. I prefer the Greenlee 6-in-1. The handle is more comfortable too. If I need a robertson drive, I have a Wera in my pouch for that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The Klein 11 in 1 is great, my favorite for service calls.

http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/screwdrivernut-drivers/11-1-screwdrivernut-driver


----------



## mpetro (Jan 6, 2016)

M.A.R said:


> I've recently started using the Klein 11 in 1
> And it's a useful tool, except when the bit falls off the damn thing!!!


I love mine, except for when this happens once every ~15 times using it. It happens just rarely enough so that I don't account for it when I use it, but often enough to be pretty annoying.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mpetro said:


> I love mine, except for when this happens once every ~15 times using it. It happens just rarely enough so that I don't account for it when I use it, but often enough to be pretty annoying.



Have had this problem with other multi drivers but not yet with the 11 in 1.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

I like the heavy duty klein but my boss buys the 11 in 1 so I kept my old handle put in the new guts and threw out the star tip to replace it with one of these, awesome torque on receptacles and connectors.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Anathera said:


> I like the heavy duty klein but my boss buys the 11 in 1 so I kept my old handle put in the new guts and threw out the star tip to replace it with one of these, awesome torque on receptacles and connectors.



Those look too short for contactors but the ones in the Milwaukee 6 in 1 work great.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

We don't have to work with contactors a whole lot so I haven't had a chance to try it out on them yet. I actually had the fixed blade driver like that first then they came out with those


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Anathera said:


> We don't have to work with contactors a whole lot so I haven't had a chance to try it out on them yet. I actually had the fixed blade driver like that first then they came out with those



I've spent a lot of time in control panels with German contactors and relays that have had the screws driven in with power screwdrivers and they can be pretty hard to back out with a regular screw driver the combo drivers take far less effort. I have had the fixed blade drivers fsince they first were released myself. The longer tip shown above has the length to fit more applications.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

the worst part about 10-in-1's or 11-in-1's is that now when you ask someone to bring their pocket tools they just bring linesmans and a 10-in-1.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

chknkatsu said:


> the worst part about 10-in-1's or 11-in-1's is that now when you ask someone to bring their pocket tools they just bring linesmans and a 10-in-1.


That wouldn't cut it with me.
Unless of course it was MacGyver, minus the mullet!








Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

zac said:


> That wouldn't cut it with me.
> Unless of course it was MacGyver, minus the mullet!
> View attachment 74185
> 
> ...



my local needs to make a rule about that. a 10-in-1 shouldnt replace your regular pocket tools. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

M.A.R said:


> I've recently started using the Klein 11 in 1
> And it's a useful tool, except when the bit falls off the damn thing!!!


Let it rust up a little


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

It's funny that you gripe about only carrying lineman's pliers and 10 in 1 because that's all my boss ever carries and pokes fun at us carrying toolbelts. He has other tools obviously but 90% of his jobs that's all he carries


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

The one thing I miss about the 10 in 1 is the little flat bit that would fit in ground slot and straighten the receptacles before final tightening.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

Anathera said:


> It's funny that you gripe about only carrying lineman's pliers and 10 in 1 because that's all my boss ever carries and pokes fun at us carrying toolbelts. He has other tools obviously but 90% of his jobs that's all he carries



i gripe about it because a 10-in-1 is the perfect imperfect tool. it cant get everything done properly (most of the time). your boss only carries a 10-in-1 because his real tools are his workers (you)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The tools you carry are all relative to the tasks you perform. Most older guys like to carry the bare minimum to show how great they are at getting by with the least pocket load. Most nooobs like to carry everything they own to show off a little. While I used a small pouch to troubleshoot problems when it came to repairs I carried a toolbag to actually make repairs. You aren't going to replace a VFD and burned out 10 hp motor with lineman's and a 10in1 or work in the control panel of a large building changing out multipole contactors and relays or work in motor starter panels that can't be shut down in a factory. Having the right tools at hand make you efficient and productive, making you and your employer more money.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

Mech Diver said:


> The tools you carry are all relative to the tasks you perform. Most older guys like to carry the bare minimum to show how great they are at getting by with the least pocket load. Most nooobs like to carry everything they own to show off a little. While I used a small pouch to troubleshoot problems when it came to repairs I carried a toolbag to actually make repairs. You aren't going to replace a VFD and burned out 10 hp motor with lineman's and a 10in1 or work in the control panel of a large building changing out multipole contactors and relays or work in motor starter panels that can't be shut down in a factory. Having the right tools at hand make you efficient and productive, making you and your employer more money.



i would much rather have too many uneeded tools than to have too many tools that i need but dont have with me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chknkatsu said:


> i would much rather have too many uneeded tools than to have too many tools that i need but dont have with me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Amen to that, it just seemed I always had to walk a mile from where I parked so I wanted to be loaded for bear when going to do an install or repair. The only places that ever seemed to have parking right outside a mechanical room door were schools. But then again the new Union City HS with the football stadium was a dog to get tools and parts up to.


----------

